# Videodatei abspielen



## meiner0815 (18. April 2006)

hallo!

kann man eine Videodatei (z.b vma, avi, mpeg,...) auf einer Internetseite in windows media player so abspielen lassen, dass sie während dem laden bereits abgespielt wird?

mfg
meiner


----------



## franz007 (18. April 2006)

Vieleicht ist da was dabei http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streaming_Video


----------

